# Slingshot FAQs



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

1. I'm new to slingshots what should I use?

2. Where can I buy Slingshots?

3. Why need Wrist brace, why it's banned in some countries?

4. Tube vs Flat band

5. Pouch size and leather?

6. What is fork width/height?

7. What is fork hit?

8. How to attach bands to fork?

9. How to attach pouch to bands?

10. What kind of ammo I should use?

11. Steel Balls vs Lead Balls?

12. Target shooting vs hunting?

13. Flip style vs butterfly style?

14. What are the safety equipment(s) I need?

15. Is there any maintenance need for slingshots?


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

That's a lot of questions and you are going to get as many different answers as there are people who respond.However, here is my advice: Buy a slingshot from one of the venders that you like what they make. Trust their judgement to set you up for what you plan on doing with it the most. Give yourself the fun of exploring all the different slingshots and bands or tubes. That is a huge part of the enjoyment of this hobby.
Try making a slingshot of your own, no matter how rough it may be, just do it and make it fun. Look for rubber in stores near you and give it a try. The pros who are now selling their slingshots all had to make their first one too.
I'm still trying to gather money where I can get at least one slingshot from each person who makes them. Collecting is fun too, and sometimes you can trade one slingshot for another.


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Hi Im new to homemade slingshots, but I have use storebought ones. So I think I can help you out with some of your questions








1. Its up to you, homemade or storebought see what suits you.
2. you can buy slingshot from vendors here, or ebay, or hardware stores/ supermarkets.
3. As I know they are banned in some countries, check your coutry's laws. They do serve their function, help you steady your arm/lessens the strain and torque on your wrist thus improving accuracy. It works but it makes the S.S bulky and not pocket friendly.
4.Ahh.. Tubes or Flats, well from what I've heard tubes for long life and flats for speed. As I have learnt just go try out the flats and see which suits you.
5.My pouch is 1.5'' by 5''. You can do otherwise of course. 
6.Im going to make one that is 5-6'' in height and around 1'' thick. Thats just my preference you can go smaller.
7.As Im aware Fork hits are ammo hits on the fork when shooting. Correct me if im wrong.
8.9. use string or rubber bands, and just tie them on.
10. & 11. Ammo,( steel or lead)- I would prefer lead to steel because it is more dense. Ounce for ounce the lead hits harder than steel. 
12. Target shooting is essential as practice, then see if you want to progress to hunting or just target shoot. 
13. I'll leave that out. ??








14. Safety glasses, dnt know if that works, but some protection is better than no protection.
15. My store bought ones are just dumped in the store room, no moisture or sunlight dont think it'll spoil. 
Wood singshot. varnish it, keep them away from water, and exposure to sunlight. Do this and i think you'll be fine.


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

What Smitty said hes a wise man


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Hi Eyeshot. It takes a while to learn all these things. What Smitty said is good advice, if you want to make your own. Once you make one, you start thinking about how to improve it, so then you make another. It is amazing how such a simple shape can have endless variations. Then there are natural forks. Naturals are both strong and safe, and you don't need a whole lot of tools to make them pretty; best of all, they are free.
Take your time, explore, and most of all relax and have fun. There's a whole lifetime of enjoyment in this hobby. Just ask Flatband or Tex Shooter or BunnyBuster here on the forum, between them there's probably 80 - 90 yrs. of experience and they are all still as enthusiastic as 12-year-olds with their 1st slingshot.

All The Best, and welcome to the sport.

-- DayHiker


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks Smitty/Josephlys /Dragonmaster/Dayhiker for your advises and comments...

I thought of start from the sketch, make a own Slingshot, if members out there have any templates or sketch which is no copyright.. pls post.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

That's a good idea to do a FAQ.



e~shot said:


> 7. What is fork hit?


The shot hitting the fork. I have never seen it. I've hit my hand though when experimenting with some outlandish band chain. It's never been a factor. If you shoot towards a white background with a black ball, you can see the ball's path. It's always well clear the way I shoot.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

e~shot said:


> 15. Is there any maintenance need for slingshots?


Follow the maker's instructions.

Inspect the frame, bands, ties and pouch frequently.

Keep the bands dry and away from oils and store them out of sunlight Latex protectant is desireable.

Don't let the frame become damaged, especially the fork and tips. If it's wood, avoid extremes of moisture and dryness.

If the pouch shows signs of wear or weakness, replace it.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks Dan, actually I indented by posting the FAQs to get most new comers (as myself) Q&A at one place...

Why don't you start making a Manual or Booklet about Slingshot, I have read "Slingshot Shooting" by Jack Koehler very good one. I think you can put more & new info...


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I'd leave that to an experienced expert. This is just my opinion and it counts for little, even in my own estimation.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2010)

i add more attention about rubber tie

wrong with twist and must adjust it.

reason:
the flatband or tube is twisted with pouch connection ,that will lead to rotated ammo flying in the air after u shoot out ,look like rotated football flying in the air, called banana ball. 
this is a problem about inaccurate shooting.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2010)

correct western tie way without twist


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2010)

i ofen tie chinese tube and find some twist before and after tie,must adjust before and after tie. 
correct


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2010)

wrong with twist and must adjust it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2010)

correct tube connection without twist


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I use the over the top method of tying and get a little spin, but my slingshot still shoots accuratly well ove 100 meters (no noticeable curve), so why would anybody worry about it. -- Tex


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Thought of bump this post


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

e~shot said:


> Thought of bump this post


Good call!


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

very good bump!


----------

